

Go 1.4 beta 1 is released - Goranek
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!msg/golang-nuts/7VAcfULjiB8/_HLlinUNzDAJ

======
Goranek
Changelog [http://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.4](http://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.4)

